# Good websites for canada"?



## philthefish94 (Jan 20, 2011)

I live in Canada in a pretty rural region, and my lfs dosent have what you would call the "best" variaty of fish, they have all the common ones but none of the less common. Anyways what's a reliable website with a good variaty that ships to canada? 

Thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Shipping into Canada from for instance the USA is not easy. Some sources will, some will not, but the real problem is on our side (I am in Vancouver). Knowing when the package will arrive, getting to the airport, having it lost or delayed, bad weather, customs... I prefer to let others fret over this, and knowing some local importers I know what the issues can be.

There is one place in Vancouver that will ship within Canada, and they are very reliable. Charles Lam at Canadian Aquatics imports many different fish in season (collecting laws in some responsible countries restrict when fish can be collected, and also local conditions like rainy floods influence this). His website is here:
Canadian Aquatics

I would wait until warmer Spring weather, but you can trust Charles. I buy most of my fish from him.

Byron.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

uh-oh Philthefish you are going to need a much bigger tank!! Amazing site and fish pics!! woohoo they ship to Toronto too!! How long would the trip from Edmonton be tho?


----------



## philthefish94 (Jan 20, 2011)

he has the fish i want! but when he puts cs what does that mean?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

philthefish94 said:


> he has the fish i want! but when he puts cs what does that mean?


It means "coming soon" as noted down at the very bottom of that page. That list is updated regularly.

By the way, if you order from them, mention my name to Charles. Not for any special favours, but Charles has been very good to me and I'd like him to know that I appreciate it and refer others to him on that account. I have never had problems with fish from him, they are good quality, and while I obviosly visit him to purchase, I have read glowing testimonials from those using his shipping that he ships fish very well and they make it.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know that going into from US to Canada is a problem, is that the same as for Canada going into the US??


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> I know that going into from US to Canada is a problem, is that the same as for Canada going into the US??


Shipping live fish out of the US into Canada requires a permit from the US Dept of Agriculture [not sure why, but it does]. Canadian stores receive fish from all over the world of course, so it is I guess a matter of getting the required permits. Some US places can't be bothered, others do it.

But the other issue is time. If the exporter is comitted to use a service that operates in both countries, like FedEx, this is probably easier. But if the shipment gets waylaid at the airport, the fish may all be dead before you get them. I know store owners here often pick up deliveries at the airport, and deal with customs then. I'd rather they did this than me.


----------

